
Atlas of Remote Islands (2010) - Thevet
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2010/dec/18/atlas-islands-san-francisco-review
======
xefer
Many years ago I put together a Wikipedia "book" as a sort of companion to
this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Xefer/Books/RemoteIsland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Xefer/Books/RemoteIsland)

